# Exemption from jury duty in Philadelphia, PA



## aelial (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not sure where to post this - in the general breastfeeding section, or my local section.

I am in Philadelphia, PA, and I just got summons for jury duty. My daughter is only 4 months old and has never been away from me for longer than about an hour. Leaving her with someone else for an entire day (let alone for the duration of a trial) would be a disaster, so I really want to get out of this. Has anyone who lives here gone through this before? What's the best approach? Should I claim a hardship on the form they sent me? I know that there is a bill submitted to the PA legislature exempting the primary caregiver of a child under 6, but as far as I know that is not a law currently. Should I call them up and ask if I can bring my nursing baby into the courtroom (obviously I can't, but maybe my asking will be a huge hint to them that I'm not worth bothering with)? Are there any rules specific to Philadelphia County that will help me out?


----------



## SantaCruzDoula (Sep 10, 2009)

IANAL, but I think sole full-time care of a child is an exemption.


----------



## Attached Mama (Dec 4, 2005)

my sister showed up to her jury duty with 2 or 3 little kids in tow. I'd suggest strolling a HUGE stroller in








"Don't you have a sitter?" reply "Oh, she works during the day"
"Don't you have family you can leave her with?" "They work during the day too. Not many people are home during the day anymore."

The lady promptly let my sister go lol
I think you'd have far better luck going that route than saying that you can't leave her b/c she's breastfed.

Good luck!


----------



## lizziebits (Sep 3, 2007)

I've gotten out of jury duty for Philadelphia twice for caring for a child. I assume it's federal? I just remember there being somewhere I could write down that I was the full time caretaker for a child. Anyway, it was no biggie at all. They did summon me again a little while later, but again, I just wrote something on the form.

I actually wouldn't mind doing jury duty at this point, but back then DS was little and it would have been too much of a pain.


----------



## RoadWorkAhead (Sep 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Attached Mama* 
my sister showed up to her jury duty with 2 or 3 little kids in tow. I'd suggest strolling a HUGE stroller in








"Don't you have a sitter?" reply "Oh, she works during the day"
"Don't you have family you can leave her with?" "They work during the day too. Not many people are home during the day anymore."

The lady promptly let my sister go lol
I think you'd have far better luck going that route than saying that you can't leave her b/c she's breastfed.

Good luck!

Or you could be found in contempt if the judge wanted to. Don't bring the baby to court. Do call and/or write for an exemption. Good luck!


----------



## Red Pajama (Jun 11, 2007)

My FIL is a judge (not in PA). His advice is to clearly state why you can't be there when they asked, and if there is a time that you can be there, give them a two week window of time. So, in your case, give them a two week window after you've gone back to work (if you're intending to). If you're planning to stay home full time, then as others have said, full time child care should get you out.


----------



## aelial (Sep 27, 2007)

this is an update:
i sent in the postcard, and in the "hardship" box wrote that i am the full-time caretaker of two small children (and listed their ages), and cannot leave them. the city replied that i am excused from jury duty and do not have to appear.
thanks for everybody's suggestions!


----------

